# penn torque 300 problem



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is the torque conventional, here recently when you tighten down the drag the spool tension gets tight with it and becomes impossible to reel. Never even seen something like this happen with any reel ive had over the years...any ideas?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

When was the last time it was cleaned?


----------

